# Throttle body clean



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

I've got the 2014 Diesel. I thought I would pull the throttle body off and clean it. I could not believe how bad it looked! I've got 75k on it. I think I will be cleaning it again.


----------



## Kylestamper28 (Jun 21, 2019)

Heck might as well clean your egr too


----------



## Kylestamper28 (Jun 21, 2019)

I’m sure a lot won’t agree but oven cleaning spray works wonders on egr


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

I wonder if an oil catch can would help this problem? Anyone use one here?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2017)

I run a catch can. It seems to help keep things clean for me.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Would make sense, as it's keeping it from mixing with the exhaust gasses and turning to nasty gunk.

More importantly, I would think (in the long run), keeping it out of the intake runners valves.


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I run a catch can. It seems to help keep things clean for me.


Just got one. Putting it in this weekend.


----------

